# Tesla Radio



## micropage7 (Sep 23, 2011)

i just heard it several day ago, a radio that invented by Nikola Tesla that can catch any electromagnetic fields or light sources in real time.

As early as 1892, Nikola Tesla created a basic design for radio. On November 8, 1898 he patented a radio controlled robot-boat.  Tesla used this boat which was controlled by radio waves  in the Electrical Exhibition in 1898, Madison Square Garden.

Tesla's robot-boat was constructed with an antenna, which transmitted the radio waves coming from the command post where Tesla was standing.  Those radio waves were received by a radio sensitive device called coherer, which transmitted the radio waves into mechanical movements of the propellers on the boat.










http://www.teslasociety.com/radio.htm
and how to make it
http://www.instructables.com/id/Spooky-Tesla-Spirit-Radio/

i guess its pretty interesting that it was found in 1892 and its a leap for that time
but i think if it can catch any electromagnetic fields maybe it can be pretty spooky


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 23, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> i just heard it several day ago, a radio that invented by Nikola Tesla that can catch any electromagnetic fields or light sources in real time.
> 
> As early as 1892, Nikola Tesla created a basic design for radio. On November 8, 1898 he patented a radio controlled robot-boat.  Tesla used this boat which was controlled by radio waves  in the Electrical Exhibition in 1898, Madison Square Garden.
> 
> ...



Here is the remote control he used http://www.yurope.com/org/tesla/7e.htm
Also not many guys get a Heavy Rock band named after him ...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2zwBRa0YhA

Also the electric car TESLA is named in his honor ,Great man .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1C44JQU7Pc


----------



## Drone (Sep 23, 2011)

The man was a genius and that's that. Basically anything in this universe is electromagnetic wave packet.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 23, 2011)

yeah, infact he did it in the middle of a desert with scrap as far as the story goes. he was fucking brilliant. better than einstein.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 23, 2011)

he is also the first guy to invent a computer ....watch the video Edison`s Medicine were he and Tesla fought over who came first in radio Tesla or Marconi: The Great Radio Controversy were Tesla won hence the phrase " Edison`s Medicine"


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 23, 2011)

actully JC Bose made the radio before marconi.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 23, 2011)

"" ello ""

and with reference to 
"Quote
he is also the first guy to invent a computer 
"unquote"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Babbage

Charles Babbage, FRS (26 December 1791 – 18 October 1871)[1] was an English mathematician, philosopher, inventor and mechanical engineer who originated the concept of a programmable computer.[2] Considered a "father of the computer",

and read on if you doubt  this mans genius

Difference engine

In Babbage's time, numerical tables were calculated by humans who were called 'computers', meaning "one who computes", much as a conductor is "one who conducts". At Cambridge, he saw the high error-rate of this human-driven process and started his life's work of trying to calculate the tables mechanically. He began in 1822 with what he called the difference engine, made to compute values of polynomial functions. Unlike similar efforts of the time, Babbage's difference engine was created to calculate a series of values automatically. By using the method of finite differences, it was possible to avoid the need for multiplication and division.

At the beginning of the 1820s, Babbage worked on a prototype of his first difference engine. Some parts of this prototype still survive in the Museum of the History of Science in Oxford.[26] This prototype evolved into the "first difference engine." It remained unfinished and the completed fragment is located at the Science Museum in London. This first difference engine would have been composed of around 25,000 parts, weighed fifteen tons (13,600 kg), and been 8 ft (2.4 m) tall. Although Babbage received ample funding for the project, it was never completed. He later designed an improved version,"Difference Engine No. 2", which was not constructed until 1989–91, using Babbage's plans and 19th century manufacturing tolerances. It performed its first calculation at the London Science Museum returning results to 31 digits, far more than the average modern pocket calculator.
Completed models

The London Science Museum has constructed two Difference Engines, according to Babbage's plans for the Difference Engine No 2. One is owned by the museum; the other, owned by technology multimillionaire Nathan Myhrvold, went on exhibit at the Computer History Museum[27] in Mountain View, California on 10 May 2008.[28] The two models that have been constructed are not replicas; until the assembly of the first Difference Engine No. 2 by the London Science Museum, no model of it existed.

Analytical engine

Soon after the attempt at making the difference engine crumbled, Babbage started designing a different, more complex machine called the Analytical Engine. The engine is not a single physical machine but a succession of designs that he tinkered with until his death in 1871. The main difference between the two engines is that the Analytical Engine could be programmed using punched cards. He realised that programs could be put on these cards so the person had only to create the program initially, and then put the cards in the machine and let it run. The analytical engine would have used loops of Jacquard's punched cards to control a mechanical calculator, which could formulate results based on the results of preceding computations. This machine was also intended to employ several features subsequently used in modern computers, including sequential control, branching, and looping, and would have been the first mechanical device to be Turing-complete.

Ada Lovelace, an impressive mathematician and one of the few people who fully understood Babbage's ideas, created a program for the Analytical Engine. Had the Analytical Engine ever actually been built, her program would have been able to calculate a sequence of Bernoulli numbers. Based on this work, Lovelace is now widely credited with being the first computer programmer.[29] In 1979, a contemporary programming language was named Ada in her honour.

credit wilki where due

now check the dates
Charles Babbage, FRS (26 December 1791 – 18 October 1871
Nikola Tesla (Serbian Cyrillic: Никола Тесла; 10 July 1856 – 7 January 1943)

my maths says Tesla was 15 when Babbage Died 
 and work on a primitive computer by Babbage was started AT LEAST 35 YEARS BEFORE Telsa was born.

There is no denying Telsa was a genius but to claim he invented computers is to SLUR the memory of another great man


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 23, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> actully JC Bose made the radio before marconi.



uhm nope the undisputed inventor of radio is TESLA I`m sorry but you need to look at the video above.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 23, 2011)

I think this guy was the inventor of the first HUMAN radio! 






Credit: http://www.teslasystems.com/gallery/index.html
... amazing pics and info.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 23, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invention_of_radio

"Quoted from above page"

Hertz

Between 1886 and 1888, Heinrich Rudolf Hertz[31] studied Maxwell's theory and validated it through experiment.[32] Concerning wireless telegraphy, he demonstrated the transmission and reception of the electromagnetic waves predicted by Maxwell and intentionally transmitted and received radio. Hertz changed the frequency of his radiated waves by altering the inductance or capacity of his radiating conductor or antenna, and reflected and focused the electromagnetic waves, thus demonstrating the correctness of Maxwell's electromagnetic theory of light.[23] Famously, he saw no practical use for his discovery.

Tesla
Basic form of Nikola Tesla's Spark-gap transmitter[46]

In 1891 Nikola Tesla began his research into radio. Around July 1891 he developed various alternator apparatus that produced 15,000 cycles per second.[47][48][49][50] In 1892 he delivered a lecture called "Experiments with Alternate Currents of High Potential and High Frequency" before the Institution of Electrical Engineers of London, in which he suggested that messages could be transmitted without wires. He repeated this presentation at the Royal Institution[51] and at the Société Française de Physique in Paris.[51] Tesla realized he gained, by the use of very high frequencies, many advantages in his experiments, such as the possibilities of working with one lead and of doing away with the leading-in wire. In transmitting impulses through conductors, he dealt with high pressure and high flow, in the ordinary interpretation of these terms. Towards the end of the lecture, he proposed that sending over the wire current vibrations of very high frequencies at enormous distance without affecting greatly the character of the vibrations and that telephony could be rendered practicable across the Atlantic. He also proposed transmission through the Earth.[52] Tesla captured the attention of the whole scientific world by his fascinating experiments on high frequency electric currents. He stimulated the scientific imagination of others as well as displayed his own, and created a widespread interest in his brilliant demonstrations.[53] Accordingly there are seven elements in the complete oscillation-producing appliance, which are as follows:[54]

    The induction coil transformer or source of electromotive force.
    The condenser.
    The discharger or spark balls.
    The arc quenching inductances.
    The oscillation transformer.
    The adjustable inductance for varying the period.
    The controller or key in the primary circuit of the coil or transformer.

These several elements have each to be considered separately with reference to their best practical forms for various purposes. When the key is closed, and the apparatus in operation, there are trains of intermittent electrical oscillations set up in the circuit, and if the terminals of the secondary circuit of the oscillation transformer are near together, there is high potential high frequency oscillatory sparks passing between them. The above-described apparatus in a typical form is generally called a Tesla apparatus for the production of high frequency electric currents.[54]

"On Light and Other High Frequency Phenomena"
On the Apparatus and Method of Conversion
Neighboring points on the Earth's surface.

In 1893, at St. Louis, Missouri, Tesla gave a public demonstration, "On Light and Other High Frequency Phenomena",[55] of wireless communication. Addressing the Franklin Institute in Philadelphia,[56] he described in detail the principles of early radio communication. The lecture apparatus that Tesla used contained all the elements that were incorporated into radio systems before the development of the "oscillation valve", the early vacuum tube. The lecture delivered before the Franklin Institute, at Philadelphia, occurred on February 24, 1893. The variety of Tesla's radio frequency systems were again demonstrated during when he presented to meetings of the National Electric Light Association, at St. Louis, on March I, 1893. Afterward, the principle of radio communication (sending signals through space to receivers) was publicized widely from Tesla's experiments and demonstrations. On August 25, 1893, Tesla delivered the lecture "Mechanical and Electrical Oscillators",[57] before the International Electrical Congress, in the hall adjoining the Agricultural Building, at the World's Fair, Chicago.[58]

The high-frequency phenomena which Tesla first developed and displayed had scientific rather than practical interest; but Tesla called attention to the fact that by taking the Tesla oscillator,[59][60][61] grounding one side of it and connecting the other to an insulated body of large surface, it should be possible to transmit electric oscillations to a great distance, and to communicate intelligence in this way to other oscillators in sympathetic resonance therewith. This was going far toward the invention of radio-telegraphy as known in the early 20th century, as stated by the Electrical World in 1917.[62][63]

Transmission and radiation of radio frequency energy was a feature exhibited in the experiments by Tesla which he proposed might be used for the telecommunication of information.[64][65] The Tesla method was mentioned in New York in 1897.[66][67][68] In Buffalo, New York, he referred to devised means for transmission of electromotive forces, much higher than practical with ordinary apparatus, and the transmission of power from station to station without the employment of any connecting wire. Tesla later, on April 6, 1897, explained his methods of the transformation of electrical energy by oscillatory condenser discharges in his lecture "The stream of Lenard and Roentgen and novel apparatus for their production".[69][70] He demonstrated his subject by a fine array of improved apparatus, in which a few feet of wire were made as efficient as miles under old systems.[69]
Tesla's patent US645576

In 1894, T. C. Martin published "The Inventions, Researches and Writings of Nikola Tesla", detailing the work of Tesla in the previous years. Various scientists, inventors, and experimenters began to investigate wireless methods. Telsa's work contained coupled oscillation circuits having capacity and inductance in series.[71][72][73] In 1897, Tesla applied for two key United States radio patents,[74] US 645576, first radio system patent, and (later subdivided into) US 649621, for protection of his interests of the radio arts.[75] Tesla also developed sensitive electromagnetic receivers,[76][77][78] that were unlike the less responsive coherers later used by other early experimenters.

Shortly thereafter, he began to develop wireless remote control devices. In 1898, he demonstrated a radio controlled boat in Madison Square Garden that allowed secure communication[79][80] between transmitter and receiver.[81] Between 1895 and 1897, Tesla received wireless signals transmitted via short distances in his lectures. Between 1897 and the first decade of the 1900s, he transmitted over medium ranges.[citation needed] Tesla had predicted that not only would intelligible signals be transmitted over long distances without wires, but electric power as well.[82] He later published articles, such as "The True Wireless",[83] and "The Transmission of Electric Energy Without Wires",[84] concerning the World Wireless System research.

In his UHF experiments, he transmitted and received radio waves over short distances and showed that the properties of radio waves were consistent with Maxwell’s electromagnetic theory. He demonstrated that radio radiation (now called electromagnetic radiation) had all the properties of waves, and discovered that the electromagnetic equations could be reformulated into a partial differential equation called the wave equation.
1887 experimental setup of Hertz's apparatus.


Hertz’s setup for a source and detector of radio waves (then called Hertzian waves[33] in his honor) was the first intentional and unequivocal transmission and reception of radio waves through free space.[34] The first of the papers published ("On Very Rapid Electric Oscillations") gives, generally in the actual order of time, the course of the investigation as far as it was carried out up to the end of the year 1886 and the beginning of 1887.[35]

Hertz, though, did not devise a system for actual general use nor describe the application of the technology and seemed uninterested in the practical importance of his experiments. Asked about the ramifications of his discoveries, Hertz replied, "Nothing, I guess." Hertz also stated, "I do not think that the wireless waves I have discovered will have any practical application."[36] Hertz died in 1894, and the art of radio was left to others to implement into a practical form.

Seems Like Telsa was ""YEARS"" Late again 

again credit to Wilki


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hertz was the "first" but in all reality its almost impossible to tell who was the first since they all came about the SAME exact time. I mean you are talking within a 5 year span.


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't get it why did he make the form like this <>
Why didnt he make a cube of cooper?


----------



## Drone (Sep 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hertz was the "first" but in all reality its almost impossible to tell who was the first since they all came about the SAME exact time. I mean you are talking within a 5 year span.



Then the first was Maxwell who predicted radio waves.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 23, 2011)

Drone said:


> Then the first was Maxwell who predicted radio waves.



No Hertz took it from theory to execution. Big difference.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 23, 2011)

dorsetknob said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invention_of_radio
> 
> "Quoted from above page"
> 
> ...



Not True

To predict something is not the same as inventing something
Hertz built a transmitter and receiver that worked 
it was/may have been based on theoretical research by others
but he had the !st Documented working system so he got the credit


----------



## Drone (Sep 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No Hertz took it from theory to execution. Big difference.



If Maxwell didn't calculate it Hertz couldn't execute it. Just like if Faraday didn't find that magnets have something called “a field” Maxwell couldn't predict radio waves. Practice can't exist without theory.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 23, 2011)

Drone said:


> If Maxwell didn't calculate it Hertz couldn't execute it. Just like if Faraday didn't find that magnets have something called “a field” Maxwell couldn't predict radio waves. Practice can't exist without theory.



Theory is a guess until executed. Hertz did. There fore hes the inventor. Maxwell was the theorist. Not the inventor.


----------



## Drone (Sep 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Theory is a guess until executed. Hertz did. There fore hes the inventor. Maxwell was the theorist. Not the inventor.



I know. The point was that Maxwell ideas played important part in this. He was the first who "built it in his head". Hertz was the first who built it for real.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 23, 2011)

Drone said:


> I know. The point was that Maxwell ideas played important part in this. He was the first who "built it in his head". Hertz was the first who built it for real.



Ok but that doesn't make him the inventor of it. Because I mean F#$K it I just built a time machine in my head just now. Does that mean I am the inventor of the time machine?


----------



## Drone (Sep 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because I mean F#$K it I just built a time machine in my head just now. Does that mean I am the inventor of the time machine?



It doesn't. But you ain't no Maxwell, right? And his ideas were based on theory. He didn't say "omfg I've just invented radio!"

I said he started this "chain reaction". So other scientists were on the right track.
And inventor doesn't mean the one who built something. Da Vinci was inventor tho he wasn't the one who made the first helicopter.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 23, 2011)

Rutherford

The New Zealander Ernest Rutherford, 1st Baron Rutherford of Nelson contributed to the development of radio. In 1895 he was awarded an Exhibition of 1851 Science Research Scholarship to Cambridge. He arrived in England with a reputation as an innovator and inventor, and distinguished himself in several fields, initially by working out the electrical properties of solids and then using wireless waves as a method of signalling. Rutherford was encouraged in his work by Sir Robert Ball, who had been scientific adviser to the body maintaining lighthouses on the Irish coast; he wished to solve the difficult problem of a ship's inability to detect a lighthouse in fog. Sensing fame and fortune, Rutherford increased the sensitivity of his apparatus until he could detect electromagnetic waves via his electromagnetic receiver over a distance of several hundred meters. The hysteresis magnetic detector[115] invented by Rutherford, and described by him in 1897,[116] was used to determine the characteristics of electromagnetic waves, the ends of the little solenoid of the detector being attached to the mercury cups of the slider.[117] The development, though, of wireless technology was left for others, as Rutherford continued purely scientific research. J. J. Thomson realized that Rutherford was a researcher of ability and invited him to join in a study of the electrical conduction of gases.

By the logic of others posting here doe this mean that Rutherford can be claimed as the inventer of Radar


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 23, 2011)

In base of Einstein theory, if the system of referation is the time now,
the one who predicted it first, is in fact the last from now


----------

